# Looking for online book.



## Giorg99

Hi, I am currently studying Bach's WTC I.
I know there is an essay by C.P.E. Bach on how to play the keyboard, but I can't find it anywhere online. If possible, I would like to download it for free. 
Currently I have a copy only of the first and third chapters of it and I'd like to find the missing one(s). 
I'm sorry if this is not the right category (music theory), but I'm still learning. 
Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

You could search for it on scribd.com among "documents". If they have it you can subscribe and pay for a month, then unsubscribe and save some cash. Might be hard to find it for free...


----------



## Festus

You can get it on JSTOR (https://www.jstor.org/stable/830083?seq=1)
- http://www.bachmusicology.com/?page_id=46
- https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/es...ts-carl-philipp-emanuel-c-p-e-bach/1122986570
- https://books.google.com/books?id=w...ch on how to play the keyboard + free&f=false

I can't find it for free - the closest I have come is the last listing.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Festus

Festus said:


> You can get it on JSTOR (https://www.jstor.org/stable/830083?seq=1)
> - http://www.bachmusicology.com/?page_id=46
> - https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/es...ts-carl-philipp-emanuel-c-p-e-bach/1122986570
> - https://books.google.com/books?id=w...ch on how to play the keyboard + free&f=false
> 
> I can't find it for free - the closest I have come is the last listing.
> Hope this helps!


I purchased a copy and if you are a Bach fan, want a detailed explanation of playing, then this may be for you. It is relatively expensive but IMHO, worth the investment.


----------

